# [perfo] Lenteur excessive depuis mise à jour Xorg (Résolu)

## lefoid

Bonjour à tous,

depuis la mise à jour de Xorg, il y a quelques jours, les applications rament furieusement,

la pire étant Thunderbird qui doit bien mettre 20-30 secondes pour être "presque" utilisable !

Cela se fait moins sentir avec Evolution (pour rester dans les lecteurs mail).

Avec un Amd64 (2G.., 4G0 de mémoire, 3 disques durs en SATA, une ATI Radeon 9600 256Mo),

ça me fait de la peine   :Very Happy: 

Je n'ai rien vu d'anormal avec :

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

Voici ce que donne :

```
grep 'WW' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

 *Quote:*   

> (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
> 
> (WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/" does not exist.
> 
> (WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/" does not exist.
> ...

 

J'utilise le driver radeon avec Xorg-X11 (le driver ATI ati-drivers ne me

permet pas d'afficher gnome-chess en 3D   :Laughing:  ).

Si vous avez une idée sur ce qui cause ces ralentissements, car, bizarrement,

c'était nettement plus réactif avant ...

----------

## lefoid

Salut à tous,

juste une information supplémentaire.

Si Thunderbird est dans le tray et que je veux le faire apparaître à nouveau,

ça prend 3-4" (jusqu'à présent, c'était instantané) et la commande top me

dit que X utilise plus de 90% du CPU (pendant quelques 2" environ).

Ce qui est bizarre, c'est qu'il me semble que c'est une des seules applications

qui le fait (avec dans une moindre mesure Firefox, d'où peut-être un souci du

côté de Gecko ...).

Bref, si quelqu'un a une idée pour améliorer ça, je suis preneur ...

Merci.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

as-tu bien remis à jour les pilotes, comme demandé après chaque mise à jour d'un élément de X (server, mesa, ...) ?

```
emerge -1av 'qlist -IC x11-driver/`
```

----------

## lefoid

Salut Xavier, 

en fait, je pense que ça a été fait, j'ai fait un :

```
emerge -e world
```

Mais au cas où, je relance un :

```
emerge xf86-ati-driver mesa mesa-progs xorg-server
```

Je vais voir ...

Merci de ton aide.

Edit : pas d'amélioration, hélas ...

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Peux-tu vérifier ta config acpi ?

WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (Connection refused) 

Peut-être que cela viens de la ?

Mon cent

----------

## lefoid

Salut USTruck,

il semble que ça ne vient pas de là.

J' ai enlevé ACPI et le résultat est identique.

Il semble vraiment que Thunderbird soit le soft qui a le plus de

souci de vitesse. Le fait qu'il y ait vraiment beaucoup de messages et

que je sois en ext4 peut-il être un problème ?

Le truc, c'est qu'avant la mise à jour Xorg, ça fonctionnait impec ...

Bref, je n'ai plus le courage d'attendre 10" qu'un message s'ouvre   :Smile: 

Néanmoins, je cherche ...

(je vais essayer d'installer une version bin pour voir ...)

----------

## netfab

Un /etc/hosts foireux qui ferait ramer le nouveau xorg plus que l'ancien  ?

----------

## lefoid

Salut netfab,

je viens de regarder mon :

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/hosts

 

que voici :

 *Quote:*   

> 127.0.0.1       localhost falcon
> 
> ::1             localhost
> 
> 192.168.1.98    falcon
> ...

 

Rien d'anormal à mes yeux, mais je ne suis pas spécialiste ...

Par contre, en lançant thunderbird à partir d'une console, il

semble (mais c'est subjectif) qu'il réagisse un poil plus rapidement

que quand je le lance d'un menu (Xfce ou Gnome).

Juste au cas où, voici mon xorg.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> # **********************************************************************
> 
> # Module section -- this  section  is used to specify
> 
> # which dynamically loadable modules to load.
> ...

 

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Je ne vois pas l'usage du cupsd:ALL dans le hosts, ca me donne plus l'impresssion d'une config pour firewall ou sudo.

Voir donc config de celui (ceux)-ci.

Le fichier xorg.conf a déjà été modifier plusieurs fois, il reste plusieurs section en doublon (device -> une fois avec ati une autre avec unknow)

En console (stop xdm ou X avant), X -configure doit te générer un xorg.conf.new dans /root.

En règle générale ce fichier fonctionne parfaitement du premier coup (voir info ligne commande après creation du fichier)

Après coup il te reste a vérifier le fichier, en particulier pour la section dri.

Dès qu'il est au point, plus qu'a le déplacer dans /etc/X11

Juste pour info, je termine l'install d'une station amd64 qui m'a fait ..... deux jours.

Quand j'ai enfin trouver pourquoi j'étais surpris .... mauvaise config kernel. 

Je m'étais trompé et gcc refusait de compiler (tjs pas compris pourquoi cela avait une influence, mais au moins j'ai trouver)

Juste comme ca, verifie ta config en particulier pour ext4, on ne sait jamais.

----------

## netfab

 *lefoid wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   127.0.0.1       localhost falcon
> 
> ::1             localhost
> ...

 

2 ips différentes pour un seul nom d'hôte, à mon avis (mais je peux me tromper) il n'en faut pas beaucoup plus pour faire pédaler les usines à gaz (gtk, xorg & co)  :Laughing: 

Essaye comme ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ hostname -f
> 
> core2duo.fabnetwork
> ...

 

avec tes propres paramètres evidemment (comme dans le handbook).

----------

## lefoid

Salut à tous,

j'ai modifié mon /etc/hosts (beaucoup plus simple et sans doute plus juste

maintenant) ainsi que mon xorg.conf (quelques lignes enlevées, quelques

options ajoutées) et ça a l'air de fonctionner nettement mieux.

C'est donc un résolu ... (même si je me demande toujours ce qui a bien

pu changer à ce point pour en arriver à cette lenteur ...)

Merci à tous.

----------

## tahiry

Bonjour,

Est-ce que tu pourrais poster les modifications que tu as faites exactement car j'ai le même problème.

Merci d'avance.

[tahiry]

----------

## lefoid

Salut,

Pour le fichier /etc/hosts :

 *Quote:*   

> 127.0.0.1       falcon  localhost
> 
> 192.168.1.2     xbox.workgroup  xbox
> 
> cupsd:ALL
> ...

 

Pour le xorg.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
>         Identifier  "ATI Radeon"
> 
>         Driver      "radeon"
> ...

 

et :

 *Quote:*   

> # **********************************************************************
> 
> # Graphics device section
> 
> # **********************************************************************
> ...

 

J'espère que ça t'aidera.

A + ...

----------

## tahiry

Merci !! J'essaye.

[tahiry]

----------

